# Chris Miller hits 3000 posts !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Chris, and thank you for sharing your knowledge with us !
I look forward to the next 3000 !


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Atta boy Chris!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats man on your 3,000th ! You're catching up ! LOL Thanks for all you do for us and such an awesome site !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations Chris !! also thanks for the great site!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrtas on your 3000 posts, and for the site which we call "home".


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Indeed you have put together a nice place for us to hang out and share ideas.... and for us call makers you have been extremely kind. Thank you!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations Chis!!!! I also appreciate the work and time you invested in putting this site together. Looking forward to your next 3000.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations!...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations. Thanks for all the hard work making this a great site.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a big Thanks for another place to call Home.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, Fellas! 3000 posts and i still haven't posted anything worth reading yet. Could be any minute now though.... STAY TUNED! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh come on ! I clearly remember a couple of things.


----------

